# Farmacia/Droguería



## ::Twain::

Hola a todos

¿Alguien me podría decir cuál es la diferencia entre *Farmacia* y *Droguería *o bajo qué contexto se usan?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Bark

En España son dos cosas completamente diferentes. 

La *farmacia *vende medicamentos y puede vender cosas relacionadas con la salud como cremas solares, preservativos, caramelos para el aliento, etc. 

Por otro lado, la *droguería *vende productos químicos generalmente para la limpieza: lejía, limpia cristales, amoniaco, etc. 

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina es igual que en España.


----------



## Prima Facie

En una farmacia puedes encontrar artículos de droguería, en una droguería no se encuentran artículos de farmacia (medicamentos)


----------



## Peón

Aquí *droguería *también se usa algunas veces para designar a los* laboratorios* que fabrican drogas o sustancias químicas (generalmente a los más pequeños).
Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

Peón said:


> Aquí *droguería *también se usa algunas veces para designar a los* laboratorios* que fabrican drogas o sustancias químicas (generalmente a los más pequeños).
> Saludos


Así se usa en Venezuela.


----------



## emm1366

En la gran mayoría de regiones de Colombia significan lo mismo, más allá de las definiciones. En pocas regiones se llama "botica" aunque la palabra se conoce por todas partes.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, una "droguería" es un establecimiento distribuidor mayorista de los medicamentos fabricados por por los grandes laboratorios. Una farmacia es el establecimiento que vende al menudeo dichas medicinas y que le compra a las droguerías.


----------



## Peón

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador*, una "droguería" es un establecimiento distribuidor mayorista de los medicamentos fabricados por por los grandes laboratorios. Una farmacia es el establecimiento que vende al menudeo dichas medicinas y que le compra a las droguerías.


 
Aquí también es así. Las droguerías pueden ser los mayoritas que compran a los laboratorios y venden a las farmacias.


----------



## Grux

Peón said:


> Aquí también es así. Las droguerías pueden ser los mayoritas que compran a los laboratorios y venden a las farmacias.


En los países donde se llama droguerías a los mayoristas o comercios que venden medicamentos ¿cómo se llama a las tiendas que venden productos químicos domésticos: lejía, detergentes, insecticidas, ambientadores, etc?. ¿O no hay tiendas especializadas en estos productos?.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Grux said:


> En los países donde se llama droguerías a los mayoristas o comercios que venden medicamentos ¿cómo se llama a las tiendas que venden productos químicos domésticos: lejía, detergentes, insecticidas, ambientadores, etc?. ¿O no hay tiendas especializadas en estos productos?.


 
Pues en lo tocante a *El Salvador*, los artículos que vos mencionás, se adquieren o bien en una ferretería o en el supermercado. No hay establecimientos especializados en ese giro específico.


----------



## Peón

Ayutuxte said:


> Pues en lo tocante a *El Salvador*, los artículos que vos mencionás, se adquieren o bien en una ferretería o en el supermercado. No hay establecimientos especializados en ese giro específico.


 
Idem aquí.


----------



## Grux

No sé donde vivirá actualmente Peón pero según veo es natural de Argentina. Según dice, en su zona "droguería" tiene el mismo significado que en El Salvador (mayorista de medicamentos), sin embargo Mateamargo también es de Argentina y dice que allí tiene el mismo significado que en España.

¿Hay algún malentendido, o en diferentes zonas de Argentina se utiliza la palabra con distinto significado?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

::Twain:: said:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir cuál es la diferencia entre *Farmacia* y *Droguería *o bajo qué contexto se usan?


En Colombia no hay diferencia. Son la misma cosa:



> La *farmacia/droguería *vende medicamentos y puede vender cosas relacionadas  con la salud como cremas solares, preservativos, caramelos para el  aliento, etc.


----------



## Erreconerre

::Twain:: said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> ¿Alguien me podría decir cuál es la diferencia entre *Farmacia* y *Droguería *o bajo qué contexto se usan?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 

Yo no conozco ninguna droguería, sólo las farmacias.
En cuanto al nombre de *droguería*, me llama la atención que tenga las cinco vocales sin repetirse ninguna.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

::Twain:: said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> ¿Alguien me podría decir cuál es la diferencia entre *Farmacia* y *Droguería *o bajo qué contexto se usan?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
En Aguascalientes, Mex. mi pueblo, son sinónimos FARMACIA, BÓTICA Y DROGUERÍA (aunque esta ultima casi no se usa)

*[...]*

Esto lo encontré en una página llamada IDEASAFINES:

*Ideas afines y palabras relacionadas con DROGUERíA*

droguería.: Establecimiento, botica,farmacia 

botica.: Establecimiento farmacéutico,apoteca, droguería. V. FARMACIA 1. 

FARMACIA. 

1.: *Botica*, droguería,laboratorio*, industria química*, i. farmacéutica, oficina de farmacia,apoteca, centro de específicos, establecimiento, e. farmacéutico, despacho,herboristería, rebotica.

— 2. _Ciencia, _farmacia,estudio, farmacéutica, farmacopea, recetario, lista de medicamentos*,disciplina, carrera, profesión, farmacología, farmacognoscia, materia médica,toxicología, química*.


----------



## Grux

En España nuestros abuelos también usaban la palabra botica para referirse a la farmacia, y los farmacéuticos se llamaban boticarios, pero esa denominación suena muy antigua y está en desuso.


----------



## oa2169

Saúl Ortega said:


> En Colombia no hay diferencia. Son la misma cosa:


 
Ya somos tres. Concuerdo.


----------



## Peón

Grux said:


> No sé donde vivirá actualmente Peón pero según veo es natural de Argentina. Según dice, en su zona "droguería" tiene el mismo significado que en El Salvador (mayorista de medicamentos), sin embargo Mateamargo también es de Argentina y dice que allí tiene el mismo significado que en España.
> 
> ¿Hay algún malentendido, o en diferentes zonas de Argentina se utiliza la palabra con distinto significado?


 
A diferencia de *farmacia, *aquí *droguería* no es un término tan preciso. Puede significar lo que mencionó *Matemargo* pero *entiendo que sólo para* *productos químicos muy específicos* (detergentes, amoníacos, lavandinas, blanqueadores, lejía etc. se venden en los comercios comunes y supermercados) por lo menos en las zonas de la Argentina que yo conozco. También significa pequeños laboratorios fabricantes y mayoristas de sustancias químicas y drogas (remedios) que compran a los laboratorios y venden a las farmacias. Pero nunca se llama a una farmacia droguería.
Saludos


----------



## Mate

Grux said:


> No sé donde vivirá actualmente Peón pero según veo es natural de Argentina. Según dice, en su zona "droguería" tiene el mismo significado que en El Salvador (mayorista de medicamentos), sin embargo Mateamargo también es de Argentina y dice que allí tiene el mismo significado que en España.
> 
> ¿Hay algún malentendido, o en diferentes zonas de Argentina se utiliza la palabra con distinto significado?


Sostengo lo que puse antes. 

Aquí si quiero comprar cloro, ácido muriático (clorhídrico), jabón en polvo, soda cáustica (lejía), azufre para mis brujerías, insecticidas, detergente líquido... no sé; ese tipo de sustancias a granel, voy a la droguería. 

La acepción que menciona Peón no la conocía y tampoco la pongo en duda. Es que pensaba que las farmacias se abastecían directamente de los laboratorios.


----------



## Peón

Evidentemente como dice *Calambur*, esto es muy grande y no terminamos de conocernos entre nosotros, *Mate*: yo siempre compré el ácido muriático y la soda cáustica en las ferreterías, el azufre (para sacar el aire del cuerpo) en la farmacia, el insecticida en el chino de la esquina y el jabón en polvo en el Carrefour que es donde más barato lo consigo...
Respecto de los laboratorios-droguería, hay intermediarios mayoristas de algunas drogas y pequeños laboratorios que en general se llaman droguería o laboratorios indistintamente.
Como ven no es un término muy preciso que digamos.
Saludos.


----------



## Mate

En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es que a una farmacia no le decimos droguería. Y botica es un término que cayó en desuso hace mucho, salvo por un dicho que recuerdo: "aquí tenemos de todo, como en botica".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Mateamargo said:


> En lo que sí estamos de acuerdo es que a una farmacia no le decimos droguería. Y botica es un término que cayó en desuso hace mucho, salvo por un dicho que recuerdo: "aquí tenemos de todo, como en botica".


 
Exactamente igual aquí. Jamás vamos a confundir a una farmacia con una droguería, independientemente de lo que sean. Y en cuanto a lo de la botica, pues eso ya quedó en el pasado, al igual que las fuentes de soda. Recuerdos del ayer.
Por cierto, últimamente, parece ser que lo que menos venden las farmacias son medicinas, pues entre tanta chuchería y variedad de productos, ya más bien parecen supermercados o tiendas, si hasta tienen servicio a domicilio.


----------



## oa2169

JuanitooCarlos said:


> botica.: Establecimiento farmacéutico,*apoteca*, droguería.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadie le puso cuidado a esta palabra resaltada en rojo.
> 
> *apoteca**.*
> (Del lat. _apothēca,_ y este del gr. ἀποθήκη, almacén).
> 
> *1. *f. ant. *botica* (‖ farmacia).
Click to expand...


----------



## Peón

Ayutuxte said:


> ...
> Por cierto, últimamente, parece ser que lo que menos venden las farmacias son medicinas, pues entre tanta chuchería y variedad de productos, ya más bien parecen supermercados o tiendas, si hasta tienen servicio a domicilio.


 
Cierto, puras chucherías. Para llegar al mostrador donde venden los remedios tenés que pasar por golosinas, juguetes, adornitos, _bijouterie, _etc. etc.

Aquí el cambio se dio a principios de los noventa cuando se derogaron casi todas las normas que prohibían a las farmacias vender productos no relacionados estrictamente con su rubro.

Saludos


----------



## Zeiter

Saludos a todos.

Soy de Santiago del Estero, Argentina y aquí (la ciudad más antigua de Argentina), llamamos "droguería" al lugar en donde se pueden conseguir medicamentos a granel (de hecho proveen a Farmacias) y algunas drogas "base" o "monodrogas" para la elaboración de medicamentos  de "recetas magistrales", es decir, preparados elaborados por el farmacéutico.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

¡Bienvenido al foro Zeiter!

Un lujo tener a un hijo de Santiago del Estero, aquí llamada madre de ciudades.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina como ya dijeron, la _droguería_ es donde compra el farmacéutico, es una farmacia al por mayor.

Para comprar azufre, ácido, cloro, piedras filosofales, etc. hay que ir a una _droguería industrial_.


----------



## mirx

Grux said:


> ¿cómo se llama a las tiendas que venden productos químicos domésticos: lejía, detergentes, insecticidas, ambientadores, etc?. ¿O no hay tiendas especializadas en estos productos?.


 
Aquí quiero que me eche la mano un compatriota mexicano, yo no me acuerdo bien pero creo que las llamamos "químicas" o simplemente tienda de químicos.


Ayutuxte said:


> Por cierto, últimamente, parece ser que lo que menos venden las farmacias son medicinas, pues entre tanta chuchería y variedad de productos, ya más bien parecen supermercados o tiendas, si hasta tienen servicio a domicilio.


También esto es cierto en México, de hecho no recuerdo haber visto nunca en México una farmacia que venda sólo drogas. Todas se llaman Superfarmacia esto y Superfarmacia lo otro, haciendo alusión, claro, a que se encuentra todo tipo chuchulucos. Además, cualquier cadena respetable de supermercados tiene también una farmacia en sus sucursales, al cliente lo que pida.

Droguería es una palabra inusual en México y hasta de significado dudoso, la palabra farmacia es la única que todos usan y entienden. Botica es un término que me gusta y uso pero que no muchos entienden en México, es bastante arcaico y provinciano.


----------



## 0scar

Busque en Google y en México las farmacias también se proveen en _droguerías_ como en otros paises.
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=drogueria+m%C3%A9xico+distrito+federal&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Aquí también una droguería industrial se llama química y con frecuencia tiene la palabra  química en su razón social "Química Pérez SRL - droguería industrial".


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Es que en Buenos Aires yo no conozco una tienda de venta al público que use el nombre de droguería ... no digo que no las haya, pero no es muy común.

Sí es conocido que si vas a la farmacia y no tienen el medicamento que necesitás, te dicen "lo podemos encargar a la droguería".

En cuanto a la otra pregunta ... en todos los barrios de Buenos Aires y (muchas otras ciudades) hay comercios que venden jabones, detergentes, desodorntes de ambientes, etc. y los llamamos sencillamente "casas de artículos de limpieza".


----------



## Peón

mirx said:


> Botica es un término que me gusta y uso pero que no muchos entienden en México, es bastante arcaico y provinciano.


 
Cierto *Mirx*, hermosa palabra *botica, *mucho más linda que *farmacia*, lástima que haya dejado de usarse.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador*, una "droguería" es un establecimiento distribuidor mayorista de los medicamentos fabricados por por los grandes laboratorios. Una farmacia es el establecimiento que vende al menudeo dichas medicinas y que le compra a las droguerías.


Me sacaste las palabras de la boca.
Saludos


----------



## pbweill

****

Nicaragua: Farmacias:  establecimientos donde se elaboren preparados farmacéuticos y se vendan drogas y productos químico-biológicos, especialidades farmacéuticas, medicinas patentadas y haya un despacho completo de recetas.

Boticas: establecimientos donde se vendan drogas, productos químicos y biológicos, especialidades farmacéuticas y medicinas de patente al por menor, y haya un despacho de recetas. Estos establecimientos serán regentados por Expertos en Farmacia.

Droguerías: establecimientos donde se vendan medicamentos, productos químicos, biológicos y especialidades farmacéuticas solamente al por mayor, por consiguiente: no podrán despachar recetas ni vender al por menor, si estarán obligadas a prestar servicio de turno.

Perú: Las farmacias son aquellos establecimientos que son propiedad de un químico farmacéutico, quien las regenta. En cambio, el propietario de una botica puede ser cualquier persona pero, para su correcto funcionamiento, está obligada a contratar a un químico farmacéutico.

Respecto a las droguerías, se trata de distribuidoras de medicamentos cuyos productos son vendidos a farmacias y boticas particulares

MEXICO

Droguería: El establecimiento que se dedica a la preparación y expendio de medicamentos magistrales y oficinales, además de la comercialización de especialidades
farmacéuticas, incluyendo aquéllas que contengan estupefacientes y psicotrópicos y otros insumos para la salud;

Botica: El establecimiento que se dedica a la comercialización de especialidades farmacéuticas, incluyendo aquéllas que contengan estupefacientes y psicotrópicos o demás insumos para la salud;

Farmacia: El establecimiento que se dedica a la comercialización de especialidades farmacéuticas, incluyendo aquéllas que contengan estupefacientes y psicotrópicos, insumos para la salud en general y productos de perfumería, belleza y aseo;

 **** Gracias pero estamos en el Solo español, aquí. Martine (Mo...)


----------

